# mp4-Dateiformat nicht abspielbar



## uni (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen PocketPc(MDA II) der Videoaufnahmen in einem .mp4-Format
abspeichert. Wenn ich diese Datei auf meinem PC abspielen möchte, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Invalid MPEG-4 File Format: File doesn't have an iods atom.

Ich verwende den DivX-Player. 

Kann mir jemand ein Programm / Codec sagen, dass diese Datei abspielen kann, oder handelt es sich um einen Fehler in dem PocketPC ?


----------



## uni (10. Juni 2004)

*Problem gelöst: QickTime Vers. 6.5*

Ich habs': mit der neuen Version von QuickTime 6.5 kann ich die Datei abspielen.


----------

